# Help with form please



## SWMoArcher (Sep 20, 2008)

I usually don't reply to these threads as I'm no expert but, your form looks better than 99% of all the "how's my form" posts on here that I've seen. How's your shooting? Are you consistent? IMO It's more about being consistent shot after shot. If I were to suggest anything it would be make sure your bow hand is relaxed and at a 45 deg angle. Can't really tell from the pics if it is or not. Honestly, it looks fine.


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks. I actually practiced a bunch that day and the next day. I seem to be having a problem with the follow through. My hand is pretty close to 45 deg, but i'm still not grouping as weel as i know i can and used to. I've taped a blank paper over my target as to work on my follow through and not on aiming. I can feel myself screwing up right when i release, just can't figure out exactly what i'm doing or how to correct it. I still punch the trigger from time to time so i'm working on that as well. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

form looks good. except the bow hand , needs a little help. other than that its good dude.


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks. I'll take a look at my grip. I was actually checking it the other day and it seemed like i couldn't angle it anymore without the pressure being put mostly on my thumb.


----------



## Ky String Music (Sep 7, 2010)

ive always been told the bow hand should be relaxed and the thumb is pretty much the only thing holding the riser. i had the problem of squeezing the handle and i could never get a consistent shot. as far as punching the trigger, i too have had that problem and all i can say is practice of letting the shot surprise you. kinda like when you fire a rifle. in MY follow through i quit bringing the bow down immediately and just let it fall around your thumb. make sure you have a wrist sling. that will help. i know it did for me anyways. after you get consistent shots when letting it fall, then you can work on recovering. im no expert, but the form looks good to me. its just the little things in this sport that ill cost you consistency at anything over 10 yards.  good luck and keep shooting.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

if your immersed in aiming toatally once u start motor(backtension)youll get a surprise release everytime.immersed in aiming no other thought in your mind but aiming once you committ to shot.you mentioned snipers thats y they like a crisp trigger no anticipation.once they start their hold and start there squeeze they are immersed in aiming same thing with a bow.a big key is finding the rt tension for your release not hair light where your scared of it and not to heavy where your deep into your pull wondering when its gonna break.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You do have better form than most. I think your elbow is fine, but since you didn't post an overhead, we can't tell if it's in line with your arrow from that perspective.

I also can't tell from a photo, but you seem to have a lot of tension in your draw side shoulder. Usually, keeping tension only in your back will give a steadier hold. When your back muscles are holding the draw, relax your shoulder tops and biceps. The way you are leaning forward a little can sometimes hamper getting good back tension.


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

Funny you mention that aread, i was practicing tonight and realized i've been puttin way to much effort on back tension which was causing me to bring my elbow way too far back. amazing that you noticed that just from the pic but i think you're right. I let my shoulder relax while keeping back tension and it brought my forearm in line with my arrow. My groups tightened up instantly! still gettin a stray arrown now and then, just gotta keep working on not punching and holding a good follow through. Going to try to get pics tomorrow of my forearm alignment from before and after.


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

Also worked on the bow hand grip which helped a little, but i don't think i was that far off to start. I think the pics didn't show a good angle of my grip.


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

Also just noticed i'm grabbing the bow with my pointer finger right as i release, worked on that tonight as before i even noticed it in the pic. I could still group in the kill zone at 30yds even before i started this thread, but the season starts saturday and i want to be grouping as tight as possible before then. One more day of practice!


----------

